#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-21
<dholbach> good morning
<elly> hi
<jussi> morning dholbach, elly
<dholbach> hi jussi
<rww> g'day dholbach, elly, jussi
<dholbach> hi rww
<jussi> aww cripes, who let rww in? :P
 * jussi hugs rww
<maco> rww:  you should /nick rwx
<rww> maco: I get too many chmod jokes as it is :(
<maco> rww: well right now youre an impossible 8!
<elly> they're ored, maco, not added :P
<elly> (although the difference is academic here)
 * jussi chmods rww
<rww> chsh -s /bin/false jussi
<jussi> awww
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
<hypatia> jledbetter__: your connection has the hiccups
<elky> It seems to have settled, nothing for 40 mins or so.
<hypatia> ah true
<Pendulum> elky, pleia2 congrats!
<akgraner> Hi all  - I sent the email to the mailing list a little while ago and the run-off poll is now being sent to people to vote as well.  - pleia2 and elky are now 2/3rds of the new leadership team, with Pendulum and hypatia tied.  (Thus the need for the run-off poll)..  Congrats to elky and pleia2 and good luck again to Pendulum and hypatia :-)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<MichelleQ1> Congrats to elky & pleia2.  And I'm sure either Pendulum or hypatia will be awesome, too!
<pleia2> thanks MichelleQ1! And it's so nice to have such great candidates, either way it goes we all win :)
<pleia2> the team, I mean
<MichelleQ1> oh, absolutely.
<czajkowski> akgraner: i've no mail from you...
<pleia2> I received the poll a couple minutes ago
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you didn't get the initial "this is what the plan is" e-mail? or didn't get the poll yet?
<czajkowski> neither
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> could be a problem on my end
<czajkowski> checkibng on web
<czajkowski> checking
<czajkowski> and may not pulling them down for m
<czajkowski> me
<czajkowski> poll arrived
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-23
<AlanBell> pleia2: I can edit some bits of wiki, but not the bits that I want :-(
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuMembers for a start
<pleia2> AlanBell: ok, is that page immuteable?
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> I would like to mutate it
<pleia2> AlanBell: can you give me an example of a page you can edit?
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmberGraner
<AlanBell> gah, wrong wiki
<pleia2> wiki.ubuntu-women.org is a completely different wiki install
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectIntro
<AlanBell> yeah, was the first link on the contacts page
<AlanBell> but the ProjectInfo I can edit
<AlanBell> Intro
<pleia2> AlanBell: can you log out and log back in and see if that changes the behavior?
<AlanBell> done, still immutable
<pleia2> ok, I see the difference with the pages but I don't love it, will have to nudge Spads until we get more access
<pleia2> the pages you can edit have specific ACLs defined, the ones you can't don't
<AlanBell> ok, there are some other things I made a note to fix in terms of dead links http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/01/%23ubuntu-women-project.html
<pleia2> AlanBell: I added the ACL, so you should be able to edit now
<pleia2> let me know if you need access to any other pages you don't currently
<AlanBell> that fixed it, thanks!
<pleia2> sure thing
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-24
<czajkowski> aloha
<maco> Reminder to US-based folks: Ohio LinuxFest CFP closes next Wednesday http://ohiolinux.org/cfp10.html
 * czajkowski is going to the Ubuntu hour next wednesday to meet Orla who won the Ubuntu women competition, by all accounts she's still thrilled 
<pleia2> vish: any update on our logo?
 * pleia2 isn't sure where that was left off
<vish> pleia2: yeah , troy contacted akgraner and mentioned he was re-doing it. i think she might know more
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<vish> np.
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll email Troy this afternoon and see where he is on it..
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks, can you Cc: me on it? (that way I don't need to bug you about it :))
<akgraner> hmmm I thought I had CC'd you ... that's weird.. but sure...
<akgraner> pleia2, weird that I didn't not that I would include you...
<akgraner> I hope you know what I mean...
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> I wasn't really involved much with logo stuff before, but now it's a blocker for our new website design so I care more ;)
<AlanBell> is it dependent on the font?
<AlanBell> ivanka was talking about letting us know when that might be released this week
<AlanBell> @now
<pleia2> might be, I think we need the letters for "women"
<AlanBell> <ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 24 2010, 20:03:57
<AlanBell> I need the letters for "UK"
<pleia2> anyone care to volunteer to chair the meeting in ~1.5 hours? I can do it if required, but I'm at work so having my attention diverted is a possibility
<AlanBell> pleia2: can you do the acl magic on http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda please
<AlanBell> and http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/June2010/Agenda for that matter
<pleia2> done, and updated to point to June
<AlanBell> thanks
<pleia2> ok, I shouldn't do this on too many pages since it's a pretty wide open acl
<pleia2> but done there too
<AlanBell> can an ACL line be in an <<include>> I wonder
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> but getting things sorted with the sysadmins is a wiser approach to take
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> actually moin groups would work rather well
<pleia2> the plan is to have all the members of the UW LP team have full access, I thought it had actually been implemented but now it's unclear
<dinda> pleia2: is it too late to add an item to the agenda?
<pleia2> so their lp ids would be added to the group
<pleia2> dinda: nope, go for it
<dinda> pleia2: just tryinhg to get support for my menotring project
 * dinda curses typing skills today
<pleia2> oh sure, feel free to add it near the user days announcement :)
<AlanBell> dinda: that is exactly why I wanted the agenda unlocked :-)
<dinda> AlanBell: :)
<AlanBell> pleia2: right now without asking anyone we could set up a page with a list of launchpad ids that are trusted to edit regular pages and refer to that page as a group in the acl
<AlanBell> and another page for people who can edit the home page and the header etc.
<pleia2> AlanBell: yeah, but I am in the middle of working with the sysadmins to fix things, so that would take time and complicate the current testing
<AlanBell> ok
<pleia2> if it gets really drawn out we'll consider something like that, but currently we're the lp group acl guinea pigs
<pleia2> and I don't want to make it more confusing to figure out than it already is :)
<AlanBell> sure, if someone is already on it then lets do it that way.
<pleia2> it's been locked down for weeks, I am hoping a few days more won't be too much of a hassle
<pleia2> especially now that we have a temporary work-around
<AlanBell> indeed, I just wasn't aware that the lp group plan was in progress
<dinda> so one hour to meeting time?  i'm time-zone impaired :)
<pleia2> yep :)
<dinda> ok, brb
<pleia2> ok, I have a conference call but I'll be back for the meeting
<elky> Hmm, new job messes up availability for this lot of meetings. D'oh.
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 22:00. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> hey everyone
<pleia2> The meeting agenda is here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/June2010/Agenda
<dinda> congrats to the newly elected pleia2 and elky!
<AlanBell> o/
<pleia2> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/June2010/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/June2010/Agenda
<akgraner> o/
<Dolasilla> o/
<pleia2> thanks :) as akgraner mentioned in her email a poll went out for the other two candidates
<pleia2> so if you didn't receive a link to th new poll, be sure to follow up with her
<akgraner> 30 people have voted so far in the new poll only 33 voted in the other original poll...
<dinda> akgraner: wow - those #s are lower than I would have thought
<akgraner> me too...:-/
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Blueprint Progress
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Blueprint Progress
<pleia2> akgraner: did you want to talk about this one?
<akgraner> sure  -
<akgraner> So we still need work on the Mentoring program
<akgraner> not sure where we stand with making sure the description of the program stands
<akgraner> to make sure everything we have written about it correctly identifies what we are doing
<pleia2> I'm waiting on Pendulum to get some drafts to me so I can review
<akgraner> great! :-)
<pleia2> I'll touch base with her to find out where we are
<akgraner> The Marketing Plans across the board are almost complete and will be added to various wikis next week
<pleia2> [ACTION] pleia2 to follow up with Pendulum regarding Mentoring Docs draft
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2 to follow up with Pendulum regarding Mentoring Docs draft
<pleia2> great :)
<dinda> akgraner: can you give us a preview of what's in the marketing plan?
<akgraner> sure - basically...  we need to makes sure we use all social media and what we don't have set up we need to set those up
<akgraner> we need to use the Community resources in place
<akgraner> such as mailing list, Forums, Fridge, UWN and blogs on the planet
<dinda> is there a tag like czajkowski # locoteams one?
<akgraner> we have #ubuntuwomen
<akgraner> and maco created an identia group for it
<akgraner> identi.ca
<akgraner> even
<maco> that was a loooong while ago
<pleia2> we already use all these resources pretty well, so mostly this is just documenting it and making sure it gets done every time?
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I have created a check list - as well as a list of professional print and online resources as well
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> Also ways to backwards plan - as suggestions not as a set in stone howto
<dinda> sounds great
<akgraner> so all that will get added next week - pleia2 can you put me down for an action item on that
<pleia2> [ACTION] akgraner to complete draft of team Marketing Plans
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  akgraner to complete draft of team Marketing Plans
<akgraner> (I was horrible about emailing people reminders for action items - sorry y'all)
<akgraner> There is also - Ubuntu-Women.org - Work with the design team to define the design direction and Ubuntu-Women.org - Move static pages to the wiki
<akgraner> as  well as Ubuntu-Women.org - Identify content to be re-developed
<pleia2> yeah, that's all ongoing, no real updates since the post to the list
<akgraner> pleia2, and elky can speak to those better than I
<pleia2> we're waiting on the logo to really do a design
<akgraner> yep - I will see where that sits and CC you all on the email
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> which is the last item in the blueprint, so sounds like we're chugging along through these things alright
<akgraner> nods
<pleia2> any other comments on any of the blueprint things?
<akgraner> I don't have anything
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> [TOPIC] 100 New Ubuntu Users Project
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  100 New Ubuntu Users Project
<pleia2> dinda: you're up!
<dinda> woohoo!
<dinda> this is an attempt to jump start some mentoring
<dinda> the UW group included
<pleia2> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/100UsersProject
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/100UsersProject
<dinda> just trying to get support for others and make the project known
<dinda> akgraner: can you add to weekly newsletter?
<akgraner> yep - already there for this week :-)
<dinda> didn't know if there was someone else in the group who wanted to help steer the UW side of the project
<dinda> I'm trying to focus on education and teachers personally but anyone or group is welcome to participate
<pleia2> I don't have time to help steer, but I'd be happy to tell more folks about it
<jledbetter_> So we just do it and update the table?
<dinda> that's it - just makes notes of when you introduce a new person to ubuntu
<jledbetter_> Cool
<dinda> it's a tangible way to show that we are reaching out to others
<dinda> no personal identifiers need to be posted, I just used initials
<dinda> but if folks also want to join Laucnhpad group that's great too
<dinda> I think it will be fun to see how quickly we can reach 100 new people
<pleia2> dinda: I don't remember, did you post about it to the loco-contacts list? since loco teams are pretty much in the business of spreading ubuntu I think if they can be convinced to participate they'd be really strong contributors
<dinda> then we can talk about ways to move to the next level with the mentoring project
<dinda> pleia2: I don't think I did, didn't want to spam so was trying to mail to each group as I remembered them
 * pleia2 nods
<dinda> and I'm once again attempting to add my blog to planet
<dinda> I keep getting stuck at the hackergotchi stage ;)
<akgraner> dinda I think this project would also be a great way to test the marketing and creating buzz plan :-)
<pleia2> dinda: I'd be happy to help out if you get stuck again, I've helped a few people through the process
<dinda> akgraner: yip, exactly
<akgraner> dinda, I found a great tutorial on youtube  for creating those
<akgraner> I'll send you link
<dinda> nice, thanks
<dinda> pleia2: is this something I can maybe work with Pendulum on in the mentoring area?
<akgraner> but I don't think I created one this last time - I just made the pic the right sise
<akgraner> size
<pleia2> dinda: yeah, I think that'll fit in nicely
<dinda> great, let's start spreading the word and get to 100 x 100!
<dinda> thanks all
<pleia2> [ACTION] dinda to talk to Pendulum about Mentoring & 100 Users Project relationship
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  dinda to talk to Pendulum about Mentoring & 100 Users Project relationship
<pleia2> thanks dinda :)
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Announcements
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Announcements
<pleia2> Ubuntu User Days on July 10th is an IRC-based event in #ubuntu-classroom which has a bunch of classes geared toward regular users (instead of developers or contributors)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pleia2> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<pleia2> darn "s" in the url :)
<pleia2> the following week, starting July 12th, Developer Week will happen in #ubuntu-classroom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<pleia2> any other announcements?
<akgraner> we are looking for session leaders for Developer Week
<pleia2> akgraner: how do you apply to lead a session?
<akgraner> go to the prep page (let me get the link)
<akgraner> and add the session you want to lead
<dinda> User Days is already full and confirmed - nice work
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<akgraner> there are 7 slots still open for Developer Week
 * AlanBell notes a regexp in mootbot that needs fixing for https
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<pleia2> I think the only other update I have is wiki stuff
<pleia2> we had it locked down for a couple weeks, but we're not actively working with the canonical sysadmins to set up an access control list that we'll have greater access to manipulating moving forward
<pleia2> s/not/now
<dinda> was this the same issue/group that caused the whole need for the invites room?
<pleia2> part of this includes having ssh access on the server where the wiki resides, which is going to help us do things like lock it down ourselves if the need arises again (no panicking to contact sysadmins)
<pleia2> dinda: yep
<pleia2> luckily it just means we now have better security, and hasn't been a huge hassle since wiki admins always had access and I was able to add more admins
<dinda> I never saw news about that whole incident - was there a conscious decision to just keep it out of sight and let it blow over?
<pleia2> we're still working out the kinks of the new wiki ACLs, but hopefully it'll be all sorted soon, if you need anything updated on the wiki just nudge elky, akgraner or myself and we can help with changes
<pleia2> dinda: yeah, it's pretty much the way you have to handle trolling, they want attention
<pleia2> so we just have to deal with it quietly and move on
<pleia2> anyway, the channel is open again and we have a procedure for handling this kind of thing
<pleia2> plus a lot of people were added to the invite list, so it shouldn't be so bad if it happens again
<pleia2> I'm inclined to wrap up this meeting unless anyone has anything else to add
<dinda> +1
<akgraner> +1 for wrapping up :-)
<jledbetter_> +1
<pleia2> great :) thanks for coming everyone!
<akgraner> Congrats to pleia2 and elky!  and Thanks for a great 6 months everyone... Reminder new poll ends on Monday!
<pleia2> you did a great job akgraner, thanks again!
<jledbetter_> akgraner, Thank you :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 22:36.
<pleia2> AlanBell: so when does Mootbot-UK replace old mootbot? :)
<AlanBell> actually it won't
<pleia2> aww
<AlanBell> but the really new mootbot will totally rock
<AlanBell> it is going to be a supybot plugin
<pleia2> ah, nice
<AlanBell> so written in python rather than TCL
<AlanBell> and will support utf-8 for all the locos
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> cool
<AlanBell> and it won't be a separate bot, it will be a facility that the loco bots can all provide
<AlanBell> all the ubottu clones
<akgraner> oh that's cool
<pleia2> yeah, that'll be great :)
<AlanBell> anyhow night night all o/
<pleia2> night
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-25
<czajkowski> dinda: that tag is taking off alright :)
<nigelb> elky: poke!
<nigelb> jussi: looks like troll attack?
<jussi> looking that way, lets see
<rww> muffin dude has history in #ubuntu, doesn't he?
<rww> nick looks familiar, anyway
<nigelb> we're off -invites ?
<rww> yeah
<nigelb> 3 people joining in 3 secs and starting to talk BS makes me suspicious
<rww> ah, someone mentioned #ubuntu-women in #ubuntu. I guess that explains that.
<nigelb> aha
<akgraner> hey all - we have two slots left for Developer Week - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<akgraner> ok one slot left
<akgraner> AlanBell, Jussi can you all do a Bot-Devel session???
<dinda> ops:  I'm getting pms from a (10:16:58 AM) IR9455: hello
<dinda> (10:17:08 AM) IR9455: babby
<dinda> ops:  ping
<akgraner> jussi, ^^^^
<dinda> he left, thank goodness
<jussi> didnt seem to be present here or -women?
<AlanBell> hi akgraner
<AlanBell> don't think I am really up to the job of that one!
<AlanBell> just about figuring it out myself
<MichelleQ> So... apparently I missed yesterday's meeting, too.  Sheesh.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-26
<Pendulum> MichelleQ: so did I, don't worry.
<MichelleQ> It never fails... I don't make it to any of them.  :P
<MichelleQ> I suppose if someone wants me to do something particular, someone will let me know.  :)
<valorie> I missed it too
<valorie> BUSY day yesterday
 * valorie is still tired
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-27
<pleia2> Pendulum: I figured I'd touch base before the holiday weekend... do we have an interview for FCM this month?
<pleia2> I'm wondering if we always want to have one in the queue so we don't have to worry so much about people getting back to us on time
<rww> the /topic in here and #ubuntu-women says the last meeting date, btw
<issyl0> Heeey.
<issyl0> pleia2: that would be a good idea, yes
<czajkowski> tis rare anymore I read the UW planet, just looked now , it's very un ubuntu related and not really technical posted
<pleia2> we don't have any techincal requirements on our planet
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye I know, just 7 in a row from one person
<pleia2> neither does the main ubuntu planet, but the culture is a bit different there
<czajkowski> nothng about ubuntu
<pleia2> we don't have an ubuntu requirement either, just that they use ubuntu
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye my blog is only on the planet, but my reason for that  is I don't believe in seperate planets
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye and they don't have to be members
<pleia2> yeah
<czajkowski> I do get it, just rather disapointing to read as well
<IdleOne> /blog_uwp <body> Ubuntu Rocks! UWP Rocks N' Rolls! >/body>
<IdleOne> oops s/>/</
<czajkowski> right....
<pleia2> I think it's quite refreshing :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: pros and cons for both I do get it
<czajkowski> just not really my cuppa tea either
<czajkowski> and was looking for information for the workshop/talk I'm giving
<pleia2> we can talk about changing our policy, but I quite like the plants actually being a glimpse into lives like the ubuntu planet claims to be (but isn't)
<IdleOne> I can post about how Ubuntu helped me not to trash the new BBQ I am trying to assemble (on little break now)
<pleia2> planets
<czajkowski> pleia2: nah there is no need, just waffling
<pleia2> ok :)
<czajkowski> trying to find and link resouces
<czajkowski> pleia2: just had hope they'd a bit more technical/ubuntu related than what's there, it's just a bit disapointing also
<pleia2> ah
<czajkowski> pleia2: imo just disapointing to see an planet on women - not really technical, it's extremely the oposite
<IdleOne> I believe some less technical post are refreshing and can still be used as a resource
<czajkowski> pleia2: I did love your pink wii
<czajkowski> and showed it to my sister, made her day
<czajkowski> IdleOne: they're all nearly non technical.
<IdleOne> at the same time it would be nice to see more tech posts from women.
<akgraner> I never write about technical stuff  :-(
<akgraner> but anywho .... back to UWN
<pleia2> czajkowski: I guess I just see it as getting people to realize that *normal* people use linux too, we've already reached out to all the geeky girls in the world, time to show that not everyone is a supergeek and we have regular lives too
<pleia2> and you don't need to be supertechnical to be part of the community, or use ubuntu
<czajkowski> pleia2: yup I agree totally, but now we seem to be going to the other extreme,
<pleia2> there are plenty of other sites which showcase geeky women
<czajkowski> I know we cant please everyone
<czajkowski> pleia2: don't mind me I've just spent hrs in a hospital and now researching stuff so it's just jumping out
<pleia2> that doesn't sound fun :\
<czajkowski> ah mum is being admitted in for an op tomorrow.
<czajkowski> now resarching stuff on Ubuntu women- women in tehnology for my talk in 2 wks time in Leeds in UK
<maco> czajkowski: have you seen http://planeteria.org/wfs/  ?
<pleia2> yeah, that's the one I was just looking up the url for, thanks maco :)
<czajkowski> maco: ahh now that;s what I'm looking for
<czajkowski> cheers
 * czajkowski gets the RSS feed
<czajkowski> maco: Thanks
<czajkowski> maco: all exams done?
<maco> nah
<maco> well exams yeah
<maco> but not projects
<czajkowski> what's left on the cards?
<maco> rewriting dragon in python to see how much slower it is than the c++ version
<maco> doing that with a partner
<maco> and thats due wednesday
<maco> then im done for summer...sorta
<czajkowski> great
<czajkowski> any plans?
<maco> work?
<czajkowski> coolio, no travelling?
<maco> maybe pop over to SF to hang out with pleia2 and MarkDude a bit
<maco> and there'll be a few days in NYC for DebConf and HOPE
<czajkowski> what;s HOPE
<czajkowski> I'd love to be going to DebConf :(
<maco> Hackers On Planet Earth
<czajkowski> googles
<maco> !!!
<maco> just watched Doctor Who Confidential
<czajkowski> heh
<maco> and i think there was a Torchwood reference in there
<czajkowski> enjoy the last episode?
<maco> yes
<czajkowski> aye there is meant to be new torchwood coming
<czajkowski> bring back Jack :D
<maco> yes yes
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-21
<pleia2> nigelb: I am still seeing buttons without padding in your theme :\
<pleia2> Pendulum: can you take a look at nigel's version of the new UW theme real quick to comment on it accessibility-wise?
<Pendulum> pleia2: link?
<pleia2> I'll set his theme to default so you don't need to log in
<pleia2> Pendulum: http://uw.princessleia.com/MyWiki/
<pleia2> "Edit (Text)
<pleia2> Edit (GUI)
<pleia2> Info
<pleia2> Attachments"
<pleia2> ^^ those links at the top
<pleia2> we changed them from the blue and purple defaults to custom colors
<pleia2> that's it :)
<Pendulum> orange on white (and white on orange) with no border on anything isn't great for contrast. A slightly darker orange a little thicker would be better
<Pendulum> err.. with a little thicker lettering
<Pendulum> but it's readable to me
<pleia2> would making them bold be ok?
<Pendulum> I think it would probably help, but I'd have to see for sure
<pleia2> ok :) thank you
<pleia2> nigelb: I think you can commit your fix for 783301, and see Pen's comments ^^
<pleia2> I am apparently completely useless with css, so trying to fix 798813 is eluding me
<pleia2> elky: you mentioned you had some bugs for the wiki theme, can you submit them when you have a chance? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org
<pleia2> we're coming close to finishing the bugs I submitted, so I'd like to see us near a finishing point by the beginning of july
<elky> elky, er... i think I left that part of my brain in aus...
<elky> er, pleia2 ^
<nigelb> elky: Yeah, you seem to be talking to yourself about that :P
 * nigelb hugs elky 
<pleia2> elky: no worries, if you have a chance to review uw.princessleia.com to see if you find problems that aren't bug reports yet that'd be awesome
<nigelb> pleia2: where do I commit it to?
<nigelb> oh, right. nevermind :)
<pleia2> nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/ubuntu-women.org/mointheme
<nigelb> pleia2: heh, I'm trying to remember how I fixed that. diff should save the day
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> pristine is in ubuntuwomen
 * pleia2 heads off for the evening
<nigelb> pleia2: Done!
<pleia2> nigelb: thanks!
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-23
<Tubu> Hi there...
<Tubu> Anyone?
<Tubu> I want to translate the "IRC Course" wiki page but don't know where I have to create it...
<Tubu> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Fr/Courses/IRC/
<Tubu> or
<Tubu> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Courses/Fr/IRC/
<Tubu> ?
<IdleOne> /Fr/Courses
<Tubu> ... Ok
<Tubu> thanks
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<Tubu> Another question... about the content itself... Can it be changed, I mean the way the tuto is made, or does it have to stay a real translation only?
<pleia2> real translation, restructuring makes it harder for future translators to track changes in the page
<Tubu> ok
<pleia2> IdleOne: do you have time to work with Tubu on review?
<Tubu> I just translate the Meetings page (as trial... :o)
<IdleOne> Tubu: just did the meetings page I looked at it and it looks very good
<IdleOne> pleia2: I am subscribed to all edits, so I will look and make sure everything is ok
<pleia2> IdleOne: oh awesome, thanks :)
<Tubu> I was asking myself also about the Resources page if there were "base" of the visuals (version of the graphics with layer-ready for text translation, for exemple)
<Tubu> my pleasure, IdleOne  :o)
<IdleOne> pleia2: not sure if you got my last message but yes I will keep up on the edits
<pleia2> nigelb: did you see Pen's accessibility comments re: 783304?
<pleia2> (I can add her comments to the bug if that helps)
<nigelb> pleia2: I did, please do add the comments to the bug.
<nigelb> I'll try and get to it today.
<pleia2> ok, will do
<nigelb> (technically, I'm working right now. server maintainance)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, bug updated
 * pleia2 back to work
<Pendulum> nigelb: I'm not sure you stop working
<nigelb> Pendulum: lol. I actually didn't touch code today evening. Though it wwas the python porting jam
<nigelb> Pendulum: two days of break from open source coding
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-24
<IdleOne> pleia2: tubuntu translated your IRC course to French.
<pleia2> I saw! that rocks :)
<IdleOne> they have been busy :)
<Tubu> hello!
<Tubu> anyone involved in the translating of the wiki there?
<Tubu> IdleOne or pleia2?
<pleia2> Tubu: hey
<Tubu> hey pleia
<Tubu> all is OK?
<pleia2> Tubu: looks good so far, thanks for all your work!
<Tubu> but there is a problem in fact...
<pleia2> ok, what's the trouble?
<Tubu> After I did the translation I saw that, in the menu bar, the link to the page "Meetings" have to be fixed.
<Tubu> From the /Fr, the "Prochaine Réunion: (details/agenda)" lead to /Meetings and not to /Fr/Réunions
<Tubu> (the URL-name of the fr version page was already translated by previous translator)
<Tubu> I dont know how to fix that, can you checkit?
<Tubu> or explain me how to do that?
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UWMenuHeaderFr
<pleia2> that's the page you need to edit
<Tubu> ok that the place i need to be... but now...
<Tubu> what is the rule? in this case: translating "Fr/Meetings" or "Fr/Réunions"?
<pleia2> you can link to your new page
<Tubu> seems that (from a previous answer) it have to be "Fr/Meetings" (so renaming the page name and not changing the link...
<Tubu> new page,ok... and after copy/paste in new page... page that would be founded under "Fr/Meetings" (and not "Fr/Réunions")... is it it?
<pleia2> Fr/Meetings does not exist, use the one you created
<pleia2> Fr/Reunions
<Tubu> ok, so just ajusting the link in MenuHearder
<Tubu> Thanks
<pleia2> yes :)
<Tubu> still there pleia2?
<pleia2> am at work, but yes I'm around for the moment
<Tubu> I have changed the link into the wiki code but it doesn't appear to be "registred". I emptyed the cache also.... Is there any "lag" time after changes normally?
<pleia2> Tubu: lines that start with ## are commented out, so they don't show up in the wiki
<pleia2> the section you want to edit is at the top of the file
<pleia2> ([[Meetings| details/agenda]]) || is still there
<Tubu> ow... tsss... ok thanks... :)
<pleia2> sure :)
<Tubu> voilàààààà.... solved!
<Tubu> Thanks for helping me
<pleia2> woohoo!
<Tubu> :)
<pleia2> you're welcome
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-25
<Tubu> hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-26
<Tubu> is pleia2, maco or nigelb there? i would have some (short) briefing on the following of the bugs in launchpad... :o)
<pleia2> Tubu: hey
<pleia2> Tubu: oops, I think I fixed the issue you were seeing with the pointing to the wrong css file - it was a server-side thing, apologies
<Tubu> hey pleia2, ok I will check it...
<Tubu> woohoo-yoooo! it's working now! :o)
<pleia2> great!
<pleia2> sorry about that
<Tubu> no problem... so at least I know I won't be kill when I'll do mistake... :o)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> oh - for the link color bug, nigelb is working on it but he hasn't made progress in a few days, if you want to read Pendulum's comments in the bug you're welcome to pick up where he left off
<pleia2> just make a comment in the bug when you have something to test so he knows you're working on it too
<pleia2> also nigelb ^^
<Tubu> ok
<nigelb> o.
<nigelb> o/
<Tubu> hi nigelb
<nigelb> hello
<Tubu> you don't want to work, hé? :)
<nigelb> Didn't get what you meant
<Tubu> the pleia2 call...
<Tubu> So, my first steps under the launchpad-bugs are writen for eternity... woohoo!
<Tubu> I mixed up little bit the assignee yellow button...
<pleia2> don't worry about it, we can always changes things back
<pleia2> and that paragraph bug is a great one
<pleia2> thanks!
<Tubu> how happen the approval of a proposal?
<pleia2> we just talk about it here :)
<Tubu> cool!... so when someone have a proposal I just have to switch from theme to see and discuss about it...
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> oh dear, the day got away from me already, I need to leave in 20 minutes
<Tubu> time... the biggest enemy ever!
<nigelb> AlanBell: We really haven't come up with anything for Ada Lovelace day.
<MichelleQ> nigelb: have they stopped moving the date for ALovelace Day around?
<nigelb> MichelleQ: heh, yes. For now :)
<MichelleQ> ::headdesk::
<nigelb> Its 7 October 2011
 * MichelleQ recommences blog-day planning.  
<nigelb> MichelleQ: Do you have any suggestions for AlanBell and I? We volunteered to run a competition for it
<MichelleQ> Let me think on it a day or two.  jledbetter & I were going to organize a UW blog-day.
<nigelb> \o/
<svaksha> meh, the date has changed again?
<MichelleQ> then they moved the date.  :-/
<MichelleQ> svaksha: I guess 7 Oct. is final
 * MichelleQ crosses fingers anyway
<nigelb> It only moved once right?
<svaksha> for ada lovelace day, i'd suggest a coding sprint/translation sprint/bug sprint <--choice for the women who participate.
<pleia2> svaksha: can you lead that up?
<pleia2> (we're struggling to find volunteers for the events we have planned, let alone adding more)
<svaksha> pleia2: is there something already planned? i thought there wasnt and suggested one.
<pleia2> svaksha: oh, they're doing a competition and coordinated blogging
 * svaksha didnt want to add on anything :)
<svaksha> ah, ok
<pleia2> it's a good idea though, and we could probably make such a thing eaiser to plan if we team up with the existing teams (talk to bugsquad about hosting an event with us, for instance)
<svaksha> yup, i'm not sure about my time commitment as oct is the time i'm supposed to finish writing a book chapter i committed to. so its kinda unfair to commit and backout later.
<jledbetter> +1 to sprint. We can blog how it went.
<jledbetter> Kind of like how the pyladies had a sprint. Was really neat :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-06-20
<MarkDude> Greenlight for Girls http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/schedule/detail/25195 is a new nonprofit dedicated to encouraging girls in STEM (science, technology, engineering, and math) education. g4g will be organizing a “mission to Mars” robotics programming project for girls aged 11-15 at OSCON on July 18 and 19.
 * MarkDude is sharing link here since they are looking for folks to donate to help girls attend http://g4goscon.eventbrite.com/
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-06-17
<pdurbin> new (to me anyway): Women Techmakers - Google+ - https://plus.google.com/communities/100202454944694552166
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-06-21
<benonsoftware> ah
<Zombiela> benonsoftware: ?
<benonsoftware> Bleh sorry, typed in the wrong buffer. >.>
<Zombiela> no problem, I was just wondering :)
<benonsoftware> I think I was typing something for another channel and accidently clicked this channel and contined typing. :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2018-06-19
<smugghing> new channel  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfQUZz4_a5xrq9pD1byoNZQ?view_as=subscriber
